# Quest for carving bar.



## Grande Dog (Jan 28, 2008)

Howdy,
Does anyone know if anybody stocks a 12" dime tip carving bar that has a standard Stihl tail pattern like an 026?
Gregg


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 1, 2008)

GD, i got my 12" GB dime tip a couple of days ago. Just mounted it on my 210 & it fit perfect. It was $88 shipped thru Sprocketorgan on ebay. Em him and ask him to throw in the sprocket, because you will need the 1'4 in drive. I've got a big cypress cant that has been patiently waiting a year for a face.......
RD


----------



## andrewspens (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ummm...*

MotorSeven
You don't realize who Gregg is, do you?


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 3, 2008)

uhmmm, nope....?? Oh, you mean the part about the sprocket, well, no i didn't even notice the "chainsaw Mech" . If it had been a snake............
RD


----------

